# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Συμβουλές για μια καλή αγορά μικρού cockatiel!

## Αλέξανδρος90

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! έψαχνα πολύ καιρό να βρω παρέα για τον Πειρατή μου, τελικά βρήκα έναν άνθρωπο που έχει διαθέσιμα 3 μικρά, σε επικοινωνία μαζί του μου είπε ότι τα δύο δεν έχουν βγάλει ακόμα φτερά και το ένα έχει μόλις αρχίσει να βγάζει τα πρώτα του φτερά! μου εξήγησε ότι είναι μικρά ακόμα για να τα πάρω (κάτι που το ήξερα μιας και δεν έχω τον χρόνο να αναλάβω πλήρως την διατροφή ενός νεοσσού) και μου είπε όποτε θέλω να πάω να τα δω.. Τώρα θέλω λίγο την βοήθεια σας σε κάποια ζητήματα που σκέφτομαι... 

1. τι πρέπει να προσέξω στα μικρά ώστε να δω αν είναι καλά στην υγεία τους (σωματικά τουλάχιστον) ????
2. μετά από πόσο καιρό θα πρέπει να το πάρω το μικρό? ποια είναι η πιο κατάλληλη ηλικία για να το αναλάβω?


Αυτάααααα όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας το κάνει  :Happy: 



(αν είναι λάθος το μέρος που άνοιξα το θέμα ας μετακινηθεί)

----------


## mayri

Δεν του βρήκες τελικά κοριτσάκι κι αποφάσισες να πάρεις μόνος σου;
Καλύτερα, να διαλέξεις την πιο όμορφη!!!

----------


## Windsa

Μόλις θα σταματήσει να τρώει κρέμα (ταϊσμένο στο χέρι δεν είναι?) τότε θα μπορέσεις να το πάρεις σπίτι. Συνήθως μόλις θα κλεισει 1,5-2 μηνων... 

Να προσεχεις τα πιο βασικά... να μην έχει πληγές (να κοιτάξεις το πρόλοβο του να μην έχει καψίματα). Να μην έχει διάρροια. Να είναι κινητικό και να μην κοιμάται συνεχεια.Να π
αρεισ το πιο ζοηρο μψρακι κι οχι το πιο ομορφο.

----------


## zack27

Το ποια ειναι η καταλληλη ηλικια να το αναλαβεις εξαρταται απο το χρονο που εχεις!!! τι εννοω!!!
Θα μπορεις να κανεις ταισματα? θες να το παρεις οταν απογαλακτιζεται ωστε να κανεις 1-2? η θες να το παρεις απογαλακτισμενο δηλαδη μετα τους 2 μηνες?αυτος ο ανθρωπος τα ταιζει ο ιδιος η τα εχει αφησει στους γονεις?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πρώτα απ'όλα σας ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις!το αν τα ταΐζει αυτός είναι μια λεπτομέρεια η οποία την θεώρησα δεδομένη αλλά τώρα που το σκέφτομαι δεν είναι.. θα τον ρωτήσω στο επόμενο τηλέφωνο.. θα μπορούσα να κάνω ένα δύο ταΐσματα την μέρα έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον, ανά πόσες ώρες πρέπει να παίρνει την κρέμα του και κυρίως τι ώρες? πρωί μεσημέρι βράδυ??? αν δώ ότι δεν προλαβαίνω θα το πάρω αφού έχει απογαλακτιστεί τελείως...

----------


## zack27

Αλεξανδρε δες αυτο λιγο!!! Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι...

τα αναφερει αναλυτικα!!!

οτι αλλο θες πες μας!!!!

----------


## serafeim

απο 30 ημερων και πανω παρε και α σε συμβουλευα επειδη την πατησα ασχημα και στεναγχωρηθηκα παρα μα παρα πολυ παρε μωρο να τρωει σπορια 1,5-2 μηνων!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> Αλεξανδρε δες αυτο λιγο!!! Τάισμα νεοσσών στο χέρι...
> 
> τα αναφερει αναλυτικα!!!
> 
> οτι αλλο θες πες μας!!!!


ευχαριστώ Ζάχο και σόρρυ ενώ το έχω διαβάσει είχα ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχουν γραμμένα κάπου αυτά που ρωτάω!

να ρωτήσω κάτι απλό τώρα εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά μιας και θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα το κάνω.. επειδή το άρθρο αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να είσαι πάρα πολύ προσεκτικός αλλιώς μπορεί να του προκαλέσω βλάβη τι προτείνετε να το τολμήσω ή να το αφήσω καλύτερα για τον ειδικό και να το πάρω 'έτοιμο' το πουλάκι??

----------


## Leonidas

αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος να το κανεις και ας εχεις ενα μικρο φοβο μην το κανεις...αν με το καλο παρεις σιγουρα αν οχι μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τον εκτροφεα να σου δειξει πως γινεται και να συμετασχεις και εσυ στη διαδικασια για αρχη..

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> αν δεν εισαι σιγουρος να το κανεις και ας εχεις ενα μικρο φοβο μην το κανεις...αν με το καλο παρεις σιγουρα αν οχι μπορεις να ζητησεις απο τον εκτροφεα να σου δειξει πως γινεται και να συμετασχεις και εσυ στη διαδικασια για αρχη..


εε κοίτα ένα φόβο τον έχω γιατί δεν το έχω ξανακάνει ποτέ αν το αποφάσιζα σίγουρα θα του έλεγα να μου δείξει πρώτα δυο τρεις φορές σίγουρα.. αν δω ότι το έχω θα προχωρήσω αλλιώς θα το αφήσω και θα το πάρω αργότερα!

----------


## akoylini

> απο 30 ημερων και πανω παρε και α σε συμβουλευα επειδη την πατησα ασχημα και στεναγχωρηθηκα παρα μα παρα πολυ παρε μωρο να τρωει σπορια 1,5-2 μηνων!!!


συμφωνώ απόλυτα,1.5-2 μηνων ειναι οτι καλύτερο.

----------


## serafeim

αλεξανδρε μπορεις να κανεις και το αλλο... παρτο 35-40 ημερων τοτε θα τρωει και κρεμα και σπορους.... ετσι θα σε βοηθησει πολυ με την θερμοκρασια διοτι αρχιζει και συνιθιζει ο οργανισμος του και ειναι δεν θα σου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Αν έχεις περιθώριο για 2-3 ταίσματα, δηλαδή συμπληρωματικά προς τα σποράκια, θα πρότεινα να το σκεφτείς σοβαρά... γιατί θα δεθεί μαζί σου λίγο παραπάνω με το τάισμα στο χέρι!!! Απλά να βρεις καλό εκτροφέα για να μην τρέχεις αργότερα με δυσάρεστα από μύκητες και άλλα αποφευκτέα!!! 
*

----------


## vagelis76

Όλοι είχαμε άγχος και φοβόμασταν στο πρώτο τάισμα...αν δεν είχες θα με ανησυχούσε,μπορώ να πω.
Τολμήσαμε όμως και καλό είναι να τολμάμε,αρκεί να είμαστε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα ενημερωμένοι - προετοιμασμένοι και οι περιπτώσεις λάθους, προκαλώντας βλάβη στο μωρό που θα αποκτήσουμε, να είναι απειροελάχιστες.

Το καλύτερο είναι για σαν "πρωτάρης" να το πάρεις όσο γίνεται πιο ανεπτυγμένο.Θα σου έλεγα από 4ο ημερών και πάνω,οπού τα ταΐσματα θα είναι λίγα και βολικά (πρωί-βράδυ ίσως) , το πουλάκι θα είναι πλήρως καλυμμένο από φτερά,θα προσπαθεί και ίσως σπάει τα πρώτα σπόρια και γενικά θα είναι πιο εύκολο να προσαρμοστεί σε κάποιο νέο περιβάλλον και νέες συνθήκες.
Απαραίτητο θεωρώ να έχεις μια προηγούμενη επαφή με τον εκτροφέα - άνθρωπο που θα σου δώσει το πουλί,ώστε να σου δείξει και να σου γνωρίσει το νέο σου συντοφάκι. Θα σε κατατοπίσει πλήρως για τυχόν συνήθειες - ιδιοτροπίες και "κουσούρια" και θα σου πεί τι του αρέσει και τι απεχθάνεται. Δε συζητώ βέβαια οτι θα πρέπει να κάνετε μαζί κάποια ταΐσματα...ώστε να σταματήσει να τρέμει το χέρι σου από το άγχος !!!! χε χε χε ( σε όλους μας εχει συμβει αυτό )

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

οκ παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές και εγώ για αυτή την ηλικία έλεγα να το πάρω γύρω στις 40 ημέρες... Σήμερα θα πάω να τα δω και θα σας πώ τα νέα!!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Λοιπόν πήγα τα είδα τα μικρά! ήταν τρία το ένα το μικρότερο ήταν περίπου 7 ημερών το δεύτερο νομίζω γύρω στα 10 με 15 και το τρίτο το πιο μεγάλο ήταν γύρω 30 ημερών... σκέφτομαι να πάρω σε καμία βδομάδα το μεγαλύτερο να το ταΐσω και εγώ λίγο.. θα σας το περιγράψω λίγο γιατί δυστυχώς δεν τράβηξα φώτο... στεκόταν κανονικά στα ποδαράκια του τα φτερά του τα έχει βγάλει όχι όλα κανονικά έχει πολλές 'βελόνες' ακόμα και έχει ένα καραφλό σημείο στον πρόβολο του... μου είπε ότι τρώει κρέμα ακόμα και σε καμία 10 μέρες θα αρχίσει να τρώει σποράκια σιγά σιγά! από κινητικότητα ο μικρός δεν τον λες και ζιζάνιο ήταν ησυχούλης χτενιζόταν αρκετά και έκανε και κάποια ατσούμπαλα βηματάκια στο γραφείο που τον είχε, με άφησε τον χάιδεψα και γενικά ήταν πολύ καλούλης.... τι λέτε να προχωρήσω σε αγορά? να πώ επίσης ότι επειδή είναι αρκετά μακριά αυτός δεν έχω την δυνατότητα να ξαναπάω απλά να τον παρατηρήσω και θα πάω μια και καλή να τον πάρω σπίτι μου... αν ξέχασα κάτι να αναφέρω πείτε μου να σας το πω.. είμαι πολύ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ πάντως που θα τον/την πάρω

----------


## vikitaspaw

με το καλο να παρεις το μωρακι σου!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια εγω δεν καταλαβενω γιατι να κανει ταϊσματα,πιστευω δεν υπαρχει διαφορα αν το παρει μολις απογαλακτιστει και ειναι ταϊσμενο στο χερι θα ειναι ολα οκ...πιστευω!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> παιδια εγω δεν καταλαβενω γιατι να κανει ταϊσματα,πιστευω δεν υπαρχει διαφορα αν το παρει μολις απογαλακτιστει και ειναι ταϊσμενο στο χερι θα ειναι ολα οκ...πιστευω!


Άγγελε απλά όλοι λένε πως αν κάνω δυο τρία ταΐσματα την μέρα για κάποιες μέρες (μέχρι να μπορέσει να τρώει μόνο του) θα δεθεί μαζί μου περισσότερο.. και να σου πώ την αλήθεια θα ήθελα και εγώ να το ταΐσω για λίγο να δω πως είναι η διαδικασία...

----------


## serafeim

αλεξανδρε ναι οντως ετσι ειναι δενεται περισσοτερο.... ολα τα μικρα ετσι ειαν ικοιμουνται συνεχεια κα ιχτενιζονται δεν κανουν πολλα πολλα.... δεν ειδα κατι το ιδιετερο που να σε εμποδιζει για τη ναγορα του!!! απο εμενα με το καλο να σου ερθει... χρωματακι?

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> αλεξανδρε ναι οντως ετσι ειναι δενεται περισσοτερο.... ολα τα μικρα ετσι ειαν ικοιμουνται συνεχεια κα ιχτενιζονται δεν κανουν πολλα πολλα.... δεν ειδα κατι το ιδιετερο που να σε εμποδιζει για τη ναγορα του!!! απο εμενα με το καλο να σου ερθει... χρωματακι?


Ευχαριστώ Σεραφείμ!!!

λοιπόν είναι λίγο περίεργα τα χρώματα του.. κατά βάση είναι γκρι στα φτερά του έχει λίγο λευκό και η ουρά του είναι κίτρινη περλέ!

----------


## serafeim

ενα απο αυτα τα 2 ειναι με την πριγραφη τους.... οτι και αν ειναι με το καλο να σου ερθει να το παρεις να το πνιξεις στα χαδακια....και αμα σε δουμε σε συναντηση ας δομε κα ιτον μικρο αν ειανι ευκολο (αν παω και εγω!!)

1)

2)

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

το πρώτο είναι Σεραφείμ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thnks !!!!!!

----------


## zack27

αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις με το καλο να το αποκτησεις!!!
περιμενουμε νεα!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> αν εισαι σιγουρος οτι μπορεις να τα καταφερεις με το καλο να το αποκτησεις!!!
> περιμενουμε νεα!!!


Κοίτα έτσι πιστεύω ότι μπορώ, μου έδειξε αυτός λίγο την διαδικασία θα μου ξαναδείξει και πιστεύω θα είμαι οκ.. εε και σε όποια δυσκολία δόξα τον Θεό έχω και εσάς !!!!  :Party0035:

----------


## zack27

αντε με το καλο να το αποκτησεις!!!! σε βλεπω αποφασισμενο!!! χαχα

----------


## mayri

Δεν σε ενδιαφερει να του παρεις κοριτσακι; Μην σου κανει αργοτερα αυτα που κανει ο Ρεμι στον Ντο..

----------


## nuntius

*Αλέξανδρε, κ εγώ το σκεφτόμουν, δεν θέλεις κοριτσάκι; Γενικά είναι και πιο ήρεμα και χαδιάρικα και θα κάνει και αγαπούλες με τον Πειρατή σου!!!
Πάντως είναι κούκλος!!! Και ό,τι χρειαστείς... εμείς εδώ θα είμαστε!!! 
*

----------


## dimosd

Για μένα, δεν είναι κακό και να περιμένεις λίγο, εξάλλου αμα το ταίζει μέχρι στιγμής, σημαίνει ότι είναι εξοικιωμένο, μην σε ανησυχεί,
είναι αρκετά δεσμευτικό να ξέρεις το τάισμα.

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Όχι εγώ κοριτσάκι θέλω δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι φύλο είναι ελπίζω να είναι κοριτσάκι αλλά δεν ήξερε ακόμα αυτός επειδή είναι μικρό (η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Σεραφείμ είναι ο χρωματισμός που έχει το μικρό δεν είναι το ίδιο)!! όσο για το τάισμα θα το πάρω αρκετά μεγάλο δηλαδή άντε μια βδομάδα να το ταΐσω εγώ! πιστεύω θα τα πάω μια χαρά εξ'άλλου δεν είμαι μόνος!  :winky:

----------


## paulos

> ευχαριστώ Ζάχο και σόρρυ ενώ το έχω διαβάσει είχα ξεχάσει ότι υπάρχουν γραμμένα κάπου αυτά που ρωτάω!
> 
> να ρωτήσω κάτι απλό τώρα εγώ δεν έχω ιδέα από αυτά μιας και θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα το κάνω.. επειδή το άρθρο αναφέρει ότι πρέπει να είσαι πάρα πολύ προσεκτικός αλλιώς μπορεί να του προκαλέσω βλάβη τι προτείνετε να το τολμήσω ή να το αφήσω καλύτερα για τον ειδικό και να το πάρω 'έτοιμο' το πουλάκι??


 εγω γνωμη μου αφου δεν κατεχεις κατι τετοιο παρτο οταν πια δεν θελει ταισματα ειναι ευθυνη...

----------


## paulos

> Δεν σε ενδιαφερει να του παρεις κοριτσακι; Μην σου κανει αργοτερα αυτα που κανει ο Ρεμι στον Ντο..


 χαχαχαχα γιναμε παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην χαχαχα

----------


## mayri

> χαχαχαχα γιναμε παραδειγμα προς αποφυγην χαχαχα


Καλα, παρε καμια θηλυκια εσυ αργοτερα, και το προβλεπω το σεναριο, ενα απο τα δυο θα γινει...

Η ο Ρεμι δεν θα της δινει καμια σημασια και θα συνεχισει να πηγαινει στον Ντο, η ο Ντο θα την δει σαν αντιζηλο και θα ειναι φουλ στην επιθεση (παντα κρινοντας απο το βιντεακι, μονο παραβαν που δεν σου τραβηξαν να μην τα ενοχλεις  :Anim 63:  )

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή Παύλο έχω καιρό να αποφασίσω θα δω....  :Happy:

----------


## demis

Εγω πιστευω οτι δεν εχει σημασια το αν εχεις εμποιρια η οχι.. Αν ξερεις τη διαδικασια, αν εχεις χρονο κ θεληση κ εισαι υπευθυνος θα τα καταφερεις, πολλοι τα εχουν καταφερει απο την πρωτη φορα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι τοσο περιεργο ολο αυτο με το ταισμα!!!

Ειναι τοσο κουραστικο τοσο αγχωτικο τοσο επιφοβο... και ομως....
την ημερα που σταματας γιατι πλεον ξεκινησε να τρωει μονο του θες να το κανεις παλι... ειναι τοσο ομορφο , τοσο τελειο τοσο απιστευτο!!! ειναι μοναδικο!!!!

Εγω το με τον Ζιπο και την Κιρκη που *ο Βαγγελης μου εκανε δωρο*  (αρχες Αυγουστου κι τα μικρα ηταν γεννημενα αρχες Ιουλιου)και ηταν η πρωτη μου επαφη με παπαγαλο οχι με ταισμα.... ολα μια χαρα (εκτος απο τα νευρα το Βαγγελη και της Βικυς και ολων των παιδιων που εστελνα καθε ταισμα και τους ρωτουσα κατι) ... η Κιρκη τρωει μονη της εδω και 3 βδομαδες περιπου.... αυτος ο Ζιπο τρωει ακομη 2.5 συριγγες την ημερα σιγουρα και βλεπουμε!!! Αυτο οσον αφορα το μια βδομαδα θα το ταισω.... ποτε δεν ξερεις ποτε θα το κοψει.... απο την μια μερα στην αλλη τιναζουν το κεφαλακι τους και σου δηλωνουν οτι τερμα... μεγαλωσα.. δεν θελω αλλο μπιμπερο!!!!


  αξιζει να το ζησεις θεωρω!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Μα και εγώ γι'αυτό θέλω να ταισω γιατί όλοι λένε ότι είναι τέλειο... Και όσο πάρει μέχρι να μάθει να τρώει μόνο του δεν έχω πρόβλημα... Άντε να μ έρθει το μικρό ανυπομονώ

----------


## mitsman

Με το καλο...  και οτι μα οτι θες εδω ειμαστε... και για καλο και για κακο αν θες σου δινω και το κινητο μου οταν το παρεις!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Μα εννοείται πως και ένας παραπάνω λόγος που με σπρώχνει να το πάρω και να το ταισω εγώ είναι ότι ξέρω ότι σε οποία απορία υπάρχουν χίλια άτομα από εδώ που θα χαρούν να με βοηθησουν.... (Και όσο για το κινητό ναι στείλε το μου)

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Λοιπόν σήμερα μάλλον θα πάω να πάρω τον μικρό... πρέπει να είναι γύρω στις 40με 45 μέρες..θέλω να σας ρωτήσω που να τον βάλω για την διαδρομή προς το σπίτι? σε ένα μικρό κλουβάκι (για καναρίνι) σε κουτί ή στο παλιό κλουβί του Πειρατή μου? και επίσης τι υλικό να στρώσω? έχω άμμο πέλλετς ξύλου ή χαρτί κουζίνας?

----------


## demis

Σε ο,τι κλουβι σε βολευει βαλτο, ειναι μικρο αρα δεν θα το πηραξει για λιγες ωρες... Στον πατο καλυτερα βαλε χαρτι κουζινας.

----------


## vagelis76

Προσπάθησε,όσο γίνεται,να τρομάξει λιγότερο και να μη το αγχώσουν-στρεσάρουν οι απότομες αλλαγές.
Ένα τεράστιο κλουβί και απότομε εναλλαγές σε εικόνες κατα τη μεταφορά ίσως δεν είναι η καλύτερη ιδέα.
Εγώ προτείνω καλαθάκι μεταφοράς,ή αν δεν υπάρχει... ένα μικρό κλουβάκι στο οποίο καλό είναι να καλύψεις όλες τις πλευρές με κάποιο χαρτί, ή αν χωράει σε μια χάρτινη τσάντα να το βάλεις μέσα.

Με το καλό να το δεχτείς στο σπιτικό σου,και περιμένω πολλές πολλές φώτο  :Youpi:

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

δυστυχώς καλαθάκι μεταφοράς δεν υπάρχει θα πάρω αν είναι το μικρό κλουβάκι και θα το καλύψω να μην βλέπει από έξω και τρομάξει! ευχαριστώ! αα και φωτογραφίες εννοείται καθώς και πολλές πολλές ερωτήσεις!!!!

----------


## zack27

αντε με το καλο!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

με το καλο να το δεχτεις το καινουριο σου φιλαρακι!!

----------

